# Gengetsu Stainless 180mm Wa-Petty



## jbl (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Jon, any idea when this knife will be back in stock? Your time and a rough ETA much appreciated in advance! Joe


----------



## jbl (Dec 11, 2013)

Keep me posted! Thanks


----------



## JBroida (Dec 11, 2013)

sadly, no ETA yet... we get shipments in every so often, but they are really slow and the waiting list keeps getting longer. I keep bugging them to try to get things here more quickly, but i guess its just not a fast process. Sorry. Want me to add you to the waitlist?


----------



## jbl (Dec 11, 2013)

That'd be great Jon,

I really appreciate the time taken to let me know.

I think I'm gonna keep that money aside, and if you'd add me to the list it'll be no big deal if/when it does show up!

Joe


----------

